# All dialects: who?



## Hemza

Hello,

How is "who?" expressed across the dialects?

In Morocco, there is أشكون؟ and منهو؟ (this one is Southern).
According to my experience, I noticed أشكون (ashkuun) is used as a standalone but whenever comes a preposition before, we use من (man) but that may vary from a person to another I don't know.

أشكون is from أي شي يكون and I think I heard it used by Syrians as well but it had a different meaning.

For instance:
أشكون هذا الرجل؟ (Who is this man?)
عند من كنت؟ (Where have you been?)
مع من سافرت؟ (With who did you travel?)
لمن عطيت الرقم؟ (To who did you give the number?)

Thank you.


----------



## Slim86

southern iraq we use

ياهو (for male) ياهم (plural)
ياهي (for female) ياهن (plural)


----------



## djara

Tunisian شكون (škūn) and آشكون (āškūn). In some regions, it is منهو (minhu)


----------



## Hemza

djara said:


> Tunisian شكون (škūn) and آشكون (āškūn). In some regions, it is منهو (minhu)


Thank you . And how would you render the sentences I quoted? With شكون or with من?


----------



## raamez

Yes شكون is used in Dair alzour but it means how not who


----------



## djara

Hemza said:


> And how would you render the sentences I quoted? With شكون or with من?





Hemza said:


> For instance:
> أشكون هذا الرجل؟ (Who is this man?) شكونو هذا السيد
> عند من كنت؟ (Where have you been?) عند شكون كنت
> مع من سافرت؟ (With who did you travel?) مع شكون سافرت
> لمن عطيت الرقم؟ (To who did you give the number?) لشكون عطيت النومرو؟


----------



## Hemza

@djara  oh yes, سيد is used as well in Morocco! I forgot about it. It seems that من doesn't occur in Tunisian when شكون is used. I wonder about Algerian.


----------



## bearded

Hemza said:


> عند من كنت؟ (Where have you been?)


Do you mean ''with whom'' have you been /at whose house have you been?


----------



## Hemza

bearded said:


> Do you mean ''with whom'' have you been /at whose house have you been?


Yes


----------



## Hemza

@djara do you say "حس من؟" or "حس شكون؟" if you're looking for who is talking and you can't see him/her? In Morocco we would say حس من


----------



## djara

Hemza said:


> do you say "حس من؟" or "حس شكون؟" if you're looking for who is talking and you can't see him/her?


In TA حس means noise and is never used for speaking or talking.
The whole question would be formulated differently in TA: شكون اللي (قاعد) يتكلم؟ and in some regions, منهو اللي (قاعد) يتكلم؟
The closest to "حس من؟" would be صوت شكون هذا؟


----------



## Hemza

djara said:


> In TA حس means noise and is never used for speaking or talking.


I should have elaborated haha. For instance you hear an loud voice from a room, you're not in, you're annoyed by it so you ask either منين جاي هذاك الحس؟ or حس من؟ or ديال/تاع/متاع من هذا الحس؟
Like "who is being noisy?"


djara said:


> The whole question would be formulated differently in TA: شكون اللي (قاعد) يتكلم؟ and in some regions, منهو اللي (قاعد) يتكلم؟
> The closest to "حس من؟" would be صوت شكون هذا؟


شكون اللي جالس (ك)يهدر/(ك)يتكلم؟
In Morocco as well.
We use شكون when there is no preposition before it or used alone but whenever it's the opposite, it turns into من. I don't know if it goes like that in all Moroccan areas but at least it's how I noticed people speaking in mine.


----------



## emanko

In Egyptian Arabic:
                   مين الراجل ده Who is this man?)
كنت فين؟ (Where have you been?)
 سافرت مع مين؟ (With who did you travel?)
اديت الرقم لمين؟ (To who did you give the number?)


----------



## Ectab

In Iraqi Arabic ( Baghdad)
minu (masculine singular), minumma (masculine plural)
mini (feminine singular), mininna (feminine plural)

"minu" could be substituted for all especially when gender or number is unknown.
Some people may add an "h" after min- resulting minhu, minhumma..etc but this is either by older speakers or dated.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ectab said:


> Some people may add an "h" after min- resulting minhu, minhumma..etc but this is either by older speakers or dated.


Actually منو is originally مَن هو, contracted to منهو then منو, so the ones that say منهو don’t add the هاء, they retain it 🙂.

It’s worth noting that if its attached to حرف جر or is a مضاف إليه, then it is pronounced exactly as in standard Arabic:
سيارة مَن هاي؟ = who’s car is this?
رايح على مَن هسة؟ = who are you going to now?


----------



## k8an

Baghdad Jewish dialect: mani?


----------

